# Liste appareils APPLE



## Pikachoux (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

je souhaiterais supprimer de ma liste d'appareils un appareil que je n'ai plus, mais je ne trouve le moyen d'y accéder.
Je parle de la liste d'appareils enregistrés sur mon compte via le site de Apple.
Je peux vérifier les garanties de mes appareils, mais pas avoir la liste complète de mes Idevices.

Est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider ?


----------



## otgl (1 Août 2012)

Il faut:

Ouvrir iTunes.
Dans le menu de iTunes, cliquer sur Store > Ouvrir une session... (Si ta session est déjà ouverte, tu n'as pas à l'ouvrir.)
Dans le menu de iTunes, cliquer sur Store > Voir mon compte...
Sur la page "Données du compte", tu trouveras le lien "Gérer les appareils".


----------



## Pikachoux (6 Août 2012)

Merci pour l'info !
Mais il me semble que tu pouvais avoir ces données via le site de
Apple et ton compte. 
De la, tu pouvais vérifier les numéros de series de tes appareils


----------

